# Hintergrundfarbe wechseln



## Devotional (11. Juni 2004)

Bin Java Script-Laie und suche eine Möglichkeit, die Hintergrundfarbe des Browsers automatisch in einem bestimmten Interval wechseln zu lassen. Vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.

Gruß
Devotional


----------



## Quaese (11. Juni 2004)

Hi,

dazu musst Du die Hintergrundfarbe des Bodys wechseln. Am besten weist Du dem
Body eine ID zu. Darüber kannst Du ihn innerhalb eines Javascriptes ansprechen
und sein Aussehen mit Hilfe von StyleSheet-Eigenschaften verändern.

```
<script language="javascript" type="text/javascript">
<!--
// Browsererkennung
IE = document.all && !window.opera;
DOM = document.getElementById && !IE;

// Array für die Farben (hier: weiss, rot, grün, gelb, blau)
var arrColor = new Array("#ffffff","#ff0000","#ffff00","#00ff00","#0000ff");
var intZaehler = 0;

function setBGColor(){
    // Falls das Ende des FarbArrays erreicht ist
    if(intZaehler == arrColor.length)
        intZaehler = 0;

    // Body-Objekt holen
    var myObj = (IE)?document.all['bodyID']:document.getElementById('bodyID');
    // Farbe ändern
    myObj.style.backgroundColor = arrColor[intZaehler];
    // Zählvariable inkrementieren
    intZaehler++;

    // Funktion nach 1000 Millisekunden erneut aufrufen
    window.setTimeout("setBGColor()", 1000);
}
//-->
</script>
```
Das Script durchläuft den Farbarray zyklisch und weist dem Body jede Sekunde 
die aktuelle Farbe zu.

Aufgerufen wird das Ganze im Body-Tag.

&nbsp;&nbsp;<body id="bodyID" onload="setBGColor()"> 

Hoffentlich hilft Dir das weiter.

Ciao
Quaese


----------

